# Ya Couldn't Miss It.............



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

.............this is the sign they put at the estate we had Kibble & Bids yesterday-----so drn big ya gotta use a trailer to get it around!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool sign! How did the event go?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Cool sign! How did the event go?


I got there right at 3pm and there was probably 1200 people I guess---so I'd say REAL GOOD!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW! Congrats on a huge success !!! That sign is great..... the question that pops to mind, is where does it go now????


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow! That's great!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How thrilling!!!! That is just awesome!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful Steve!!
Great to see so much support for rescue!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that is a sign big enough to get some attention. I'll bet it did a great job.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so cool! And what a great turn out, I hope it was huge benefit to the rescue.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice!!! And there's no date on it, so you can use it next year, and the next year, and the next year....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That sign came out well and certainly should have grabbed some attention. I hope the event was a huge success.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope it was a great success and alot of money was raised to help the rescue. That is a great picture of a happy golden


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great sign and I say it was big enough to draw attention...LOL
Hope a lot of money was raised for the rescue.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very, very cool! Glad it had a great turnout


----------



## CharmedOne (Sep 2, 2008)

It definitely would have caught my attention and made me want to check things out!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great sign...Im sure it brought a lot of attention for the event. Hope the day was successful.


----------

